
Awesome Inline Form Labels - ZURB Playground - tzury
http://www.zurb.com/playground/inline-form-labels
======
clyfe
[https://github.com/search?type=Repositories&language=jav...](https://github.com/search?type=Repositories&language=javascript&q=placeholder&repo=&langOverride=&x=25&y=11&start_value=1)

